# Wet today



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I got out early this morning and had a day where I couldn't win for losing. First off it was snowing. Parked on an approach and let the dogs out while I uncased the gun. Looked through the passenger window and Duke was on point toward a bush while Sam was taking a whiz on the other side. Not good, because Sam was bound to come around that bush before I could get there. One rooster gone. Walked the side of a slough while Sam worked the cattails and he had a perfect point below me. Rooster comes up just past the muzzle and I had the safety locked in the neutral position. Just about straightened the trigger, trying to fire a shell that couldn't go off. Second rooster gone. Put Duke up and had Sam in another slough when he went birdy. Followed him around the edge and back across the slough when he locked up beside a high rockpile. I could just see his butt past the rocks. If I came in behind, the bird would flip out the backside, so I double thunk him and came around the opposite side. The rooster went out right over the top of Sam and around the rocks and out. No shot. Third one gone. Switched dogs and followed Duke along the edge of a CRP-sunflower mix. We split around a tiny cattail depression with me up wind when Duke locked up looking right at me. Told him "bust 'em" and he did. A crippled rooster from someone else's day flopped into the air, just barely flying. Missed both barrels. How can that happen, he was hardly moving? The Glutton For Punishment insisted that we continue. It is snowing harder now. Bit farther along Duke gets a point on 3 grouse and I scratch one down in some tall grass. He makes the find and as I praise him up I'm taking a couple steps when the biggest buck I've seen in years gets up just in front of me. Scared the bejeezus right out of me. And no pics either. But really a good day too. I remembered to bring lunch.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

So this lunch thing, sounds like the Dogs earned their share. oke: So I trust you had some to share.

We got no snow or rain yesterday. So far sun is shinning today 14 degrees. Wife says last day for yard duties.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You lucky bugger Zog. I'm sitting in a couple inches of snow and my wife tells me my big yard day is Wendsday. I have to shoot. Got my custom 300 back after some bolt work, switched scopes on my 308 and 6.5 Creedmoor so they are not sighted in. Last year I switched scopes on my 300 WSM and my 270 and I have not sighted them in yet. With my luck I will forget and try use one. I need to go burn some powder.

Dick it sounds like a poor day of hunting, but a good day of living.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I always pack canned Science Diet for the dogs as an extra treat. But they like extra sharp cheddar better. It was definitely fun, what ever happens. I didn't have to hump a game pouch full of birds back to the truck either.  It seems like there are some hunting days when you start off with the downward spiral and it plays on your mind or attitude, affecting the rest of the outcome. Last week I hit the same spots and was 4 4 4, king of the hill. It is the flat days that make it hunting, not shooting. But I am really happy how Duke is firming up as a bird dog this season.

No rooster pics yet, this from before grouse opened:










Every time you go hunting there is a new lesson or an old one re-enforced. Yesterday it was how tight a buck will lay in cover. When that grouse was shot the bb s had to go right over him. He stayed still the whole time I was talking to Duke while picking up the bird, and the buck was only a few steps away laying in a clump of waist high grass.


----------

